# Quand receverons nous leopard pour les membres ADC ?



## thibhon (16 Octobre 2007)

Les membres ADC (student pour moi) devront recevoir leopard, a votre avis, dans le CD de decembre ?

l'attente va etre longuuuuuuuee.....


----------



## blafoot (16 Octobre 2007)

plutot dans le CD de novembre ... Ca serait plus logique


----------



## thibhon (16 Octobre 2007)

exacte !
d'autres suggestions ?


----------



## antoine2405 (17 Octobre 2007)

Moi personnellement mon abonnement ADC student se fini le 27 Octobre et la sortie de Leopard se fait le 26 octobre 

Pensez vous que je pourai l'avoir ?

Merci


----------



## super_bretzel (18 Octobre 2007)

Et en telechargement sur le site "developper connection" d'apple ?

Tiger &#233;tait dispo le 18 avril 2005 alors que la sortie officielle etait le 29 avril je crois , non ? 

Si apple suit cette logique ,on devrais pas tarder &#224; pouvoir telecharger la GM je pense. ( &#233;tant un ADC student, je n'ai pas acces &#224; la Beta.)

A+


EDIT : Pour antoine , au pire le 26 au soir , tu pourras telecharger l'ISO je pense.


----------



## antoine2405 (18 Octobre 2007)

En esperant , mais bon j'imagine que apple n'a pas que ca a faire.
Mettre un DMG le jour de sa sortie.
Il attend plutot que l'argent rentre dans le porte feuille


----------



## thibhon (19 Octobre 2007)

je confirme qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui, Leopard n'est pas telechargeable depuis le site ADC.
En revanche, Tiger l'est donc a mon avis, ce n'est qu'une question de jour ou de date de sortie, hehe, avant d'avoir le dvd en main propre !

vive l'ADC


----------



## thibhon (19 Octobre 2007)

une remarque/question...
Quand j'ai souscrit a l'ADC student, les personnes du forum m'avaient indiqué que nous recevrons Leopard mais voila ce que je trouve sur le site ADC.... 

http://developer.apple.com/faq/students.html#anchor2


> *2. Does the ADC Student Membership allow access to pre-release software, Developer Technical Support, the ADC Compatibility Labs or the ADC Monthly Mailing? *
> 
> The ADC Student Membership does NOT include access to the ADC Software Seeding Program, Developer Technical Support, or the ADC Compatibility Labs. It includes a sampling of the Developer CD series in the ADC Student Mailing. If you would like to take advantage of these additional benefits, you may want to consider joining the ADC Select Membership which may better suit your needs. Technical support Incidents are available to purchase for any ADC member: Online (free), Student, Select, or Premier.



et plus en detail sur ADC Software Seeding Program:



> Early access to Mac OS X, Mac OS X Server, Xcode Tools, development kits, documentation, samples and demos, enables developers to incorporate the latest technology into their development process, test for compatibility and report bugs. This ADC Membership benefit is available exclusively to Premier and Select members.



Alors a t on acces a Leopard (pas forcement en pre release) ???:mouais::mouais:


----------



## Eul Mulot (21 Octobre 2007)

Si la formule n'a pas changée oui, j'ai bien reçu Tiger en zouli DVD complet avec mon ADC Student.


----------



## tonio08 (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis abonn&#233; &#224; l'ADC Student jusqu'au 7 novembre. Vous pensez que L&#233;opard sera dispo au t&#233;l&#233;chargement avant cette date?


----------



## guimon (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis également ACD student et mon abonnement expirera le 22 Novembre 2007.
Je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème pour télécharger léopard sur le site adc d'ici là, mais je voulais savoir: 
est-ce que je recevrai encore un cd au moi de novembre avec le fauve dedans ?

Merci d'avance.​


----------



## super_bretzel (26 Octobre 2007)

On est le 26 .... Toujours pas de leopard en telechargement pour les ADC..... 
De quoi s'inquieter ?


----------



## tonio08 (26 Octobre 2007)

j'esp&#232;re qu'ils vont le mettre en t&#233;l&#233;chargement &#224; 18h (on peut toujours r&#234;ver) sinon je file chez un revendeur.


----------



## brozama (27 Octobre 2007)

Pas d'inquiétude, d'après le mail ci-dessous reçu cette nuit, Leopard sera envoyé avec le prochain DVD de novembre qui part le 30 octobre. Vive Leopard et l'ADC !!!  


Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, the sixth major release of Mac OS X, launched today.

A DVD set with Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, Leopard Server and Xcode tools will be included in the ADC Monthly Mailing for November 2007, which will be shipped to you on October 30th. Worldwide shipments will be sent via DHL Worldmail and should arrive in approximately 3-10 business days.

If you have questions, please contact us.
http://developer.apple.com/contact/

Apple Developer Connection


----------



## NeoFlo (27 Octobre 2007)

Par contre pas de téléchargement ?

J'arrive pas à trouver de documentation Core Animation aussi ...


----------



## guillauman (27 Octobre 2007)

est ce que ca veut dire que l'on va aussi recevoir leopard server ??? je comprend pas le mail...


----------



## blafoot (27 Octobre 2007)

oui 



> Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, the sixth major release of Mac OS X, launched today.
> 
> A DVD set with Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, Leopard Server and Xcode tools will be included in the ADC Monthly Mailing for November 2007, which will be shipped to you on October 30th. Worldwide shipments will be sent via DHL Worldmail and should arrive in approximately 3-10 business days.



Pour les allergiques de l'anglais : 

Mac OS X 10.5 leopard , la sixi&#232;me version majeure de mac os X , est sortie aujourd hui.

un DVD avec mac os X leopard , leopard server et Xcode sera inclu dans l'envoit mensuel ADC de novembre 2007, qui vous sera envoy&#233; le 30 octobre. L'expedition mondiale se fera part DHL et arrivera dans plus ou moins 3 &#224; 10 jours ouvrables .


----------



## guillauman (27 Octobre 2007)

Ca coute un peu bonbon cette chose, c'est énorme. Non ?


----------



## spyan (28 Octobre 2007)

Coucou les gens ! Je viens de m'inscrire &#224; l' ADC student hier, et j'ai envoy&#233; un scan de ma carte d'&#233;tudiant et de ma carte d' ID &#224; eurodev@apple.com, d'apr&#232;s vous est ce que mon compte sera activ&#233; avant le 30 /10 date de d&#233;part du CD de Novembre ???


----------



## blafoot (28 Octobre 2007)

spyan a dit:


> Coucou les gens ! Je viens de m'inscrire à l' ADC student hier, et j'ai envoyé un scan de ma carte d'étudiant et de ma carte d' ID à eurodev@apple.com, d'après vous est ce que mon compte sera activé avant le 30 /10 date de départ du CD de Novembre ???



Je ne pense pas .. mais de toute facon dans le premier "mailing" de l'ADC que tu recevras tu auras : 

- le dernier OS en date ( donc ici mac OS X léopard )

- un T-shirt

- et le DVD de news du mois


----------



## spyan (29 Octobre 2007)

Trop fort chez eurodev@apple.com ils ont d&#233;ja valid&#233; mon inscription ! Mail envoy&#233; le Samedi matin, r&#233;ponse le lundi matin !!!
Cool, je suis pr&#234;t pour le mailing de novembre ! Vite petit livreur de DHL, fait bien ton boulot !!!


----------



## tonio08 (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

quand je me log sur le site leopard dev center il y a un lien pour télécharger léopard mais ce lien est grisé, et il est marqué "ADC seed key required".



Qu'est ce que ca signifie?

merci


----------



## blafoot (31 Octobre 2007)

que tu es ADC student et que t'y a pas droit ... comme moi d'ailleurs


----------



## spyan (3 Novembre 2007)

et comme moi aussi ! Sniff ...


----------



## thibhon (7 Novembre 2007)

des news ?
novembre recu ?


----------



## tatouille (7 Novembre 2007)

Cela depend de l'age de votre ADC account ou/et de la societe a qui appartient l'account et biensur du niveau,
normalement cela devrait arriver pour tous les membres premium d'ici peu


----------



## Felisse (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai re&#231;u &#224; la fois mon Leopard et le DVD de Novembre ce matin (mercredi 7 novembre)...


----------



## MaCinTof (8 Novembre 2007)

idem, recu ce matin. toutefois, pas de trace de léopard Server ?


----------



## blafoot (8 Novembre 2007)

recu hier moi


----------



## thibhon (8 Novembre 2007)

tres tres bon, vous confirmez que vous etes en ADC student ???


----------



## blafoot (8 Novembre 2007)

thibhon a dit:


> tres tres bon, vous confirmez que vous etes en ADC student ???



oui je confime


----------



## thibhon (12 Novembre 2007)

je confirme aussi, ADC powaaaa


----------

